# dressage question - give & re-take reins



## Natch (8 February 2010)

I should know this but hey ho I don't!

I am probably going to do prelim 13 on Saturday. reading through the test you give and re-take reins over the centre line on a circle, in working trot.

What should the horse DO ideally? No change? What are the judges looking for?

I feel a lot of work on this coming up this week 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I don't imagine the horse is supposed to use the give &amp; re-take as an opportunity to poke his nose, right?!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Any tips on schooling for this?!


----------



## jester_ben (8 February 2010)

Ohh... I have this test for Friday :S I dont like it very much 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. I thought it was letting the horse have its head? But what do I know (sorry I know this doesnt really help xD)


----------



## Damnation (8 February 2010)

I *think* the horse is not meant to change its way of going, I.e its not meant to throw its head up and its not meant to run off. That is my understanding of it. Feel free to correct meif I am wrong.


----------



## XXPrinceXX (8 February 2010)

i'm not too sure, but would imagin the judge is lookin for your horse to not dissapear off down the other end of the field... and not poke its nose. but to maintain a reasonable rythm. good luck


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (8 February 2010)

basically the horse should not change! this is what this move is for is to show that you can give the horse the rein without the contact and its pace/outline etc doesn't change (a little change is ok, but suddenly boggin off and going liek a giraffe is not ok!) 

As I come off the track for the circle I put my hands equally halfway + up my horses neck, over the centre line then in between the centre and the far track I take back my contact and (if there was a slightly change) re-establish the horse by the time we reach the track.
Should be given for about 5-6 paces (depending on how long your horses paces are)

hope this helps


----------



## Mari (8 February 2010)

In give &amp; retake the hands (both together, some people 'cheat' &amp; keep hold on one rein) should be pushed towards the bit, not up the neck, releasing the contact to show that the horse is carrying itself &amp; then the contact is retaken.  This is done smoothly over a few strides.  The horse shouldn't change outline, tempo, etc.  Practice at home, give one rein at a time, the inside one, to begin with.  I try to sit tall &amp; keep my legs on &amp; encourage him to step under with hind leg &amp; come up through shoulder (this is the theory it doesn't always work!) A few half halts help prepare him &amp; if I don't collapse forward in give &amp; retake he won't.  Hope this helps.  Good luck.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (8 February 2010)

The judge is looking for the horse to maintain it's head carriage. So, no change.  There's a video of me doing prelim 13 on youtube from a few years ago. My horse did a spook at the mirror, and it's a bit embarrasing (LOL). I find it quite useful watching youtube videos of the tests I'm due to ride. It definately helps me practise remembering the tests.


----------



## Natch (8 February 2010)

Thank you. I am pretty confident he will keep the same rhythm and tempo, just know that, probably due to rider error in training in the past (mine!) he will want to reach forward and down as soon as I give the reins. At least he does do nice free walk on a long rein. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





We have a start on the give each hand in turn in any case, so at least that bit won't be brand new to him. 

Thank you everybody


----------



## jrp204 (9 February 2010)

The pic in my sig of the blue roan is during a give and retake, apparently she did it right.


----------



## little_critter (9 February 2010)

It's intended to show the horse is in self carriage - ie it's nose doesn't hit the ground as soon as you give the rein. If you're worried he might do that give him a little squeeze before you give - hopefully that should bring his back up.
Make sure you really show the give and retake. Push the reins forward so the judge can clearly see no contact for a count of 2-3. I was writing for a test on Sunday with give &amp; retake and there were a few comments of 'insuficcient give' It's got to be obvious to the judge. (ie real 'loopy' reins)
Good luck!


----------



## Natpillai (9 February 2010)

Yes it's about self-carriage - it's showing the judge that the horse is carrying him/herself and you're not holding them up with your reins, so that as soon as you loosen the contact they don't do a nose-dive because they're leaning on you.  Also, the head shouldn't come up or poke out - this exercise shows balance and the rhythm and length of stride shouldn't change.

One other thing to watch our for, make sure when you take the rein back to your normal contact that you don't do it too fast or too strongly so the horse's head comes up or he/she panics - they should accept you taking back the contact as well as letting it go.

Good luck!!


----------

